# Warm My Globes!



## superodalisque (Jan 4, 2010)

global warming my patootie! its cold outside across the entire country. its going to snow down here in atlanta. people are bundling up the oranges in florida. keeping warm as a fat girl has special challenges. what do you do to keep warm? more importantly how do you manage not breaking your booty on the slippery ice. i feel like hibernating but i can't. i should be ashamed because the little bit of cold and snow we'll experience down here this winter is nothing compared to the winter i spent in Erie PA but i'm still whimpering. please share your tips here. 

so far i'm staying in a lot,wearing socks which i almost never do and wearing multiple sweaters etc.. because i hate coats with a passion. they are so hard to move my arms in. if it ices up my A plan is to stay inside until it melts since nearly everything shuts down here anyway. we do have a few spoiler ex yanks at work who drive in anyway. and the rest of us who've lived up north before pretend that we've forgotten how to drive on it.


----------



## steely (Jan 4, 2010)

I had to laugh at this! LOL 

I don't get cold very often, even in the cold weather. Hot chocolate usually does the trick for me.


----------



## olwen (Jan 4, 2010)

Cold is an understatement. I hate it. I hate wearing coats too cause my arms never quite fit in them. I have two goose down coats that I hardly wear for that reason. Instead I bought a men's leather bomber jacket which has very roomy arms and I can actually wear several layers under it. It has turned out to be warmer than my goose down coats. The only problem with it is that it doesn't cover my butt so I have to make sure to wear something that will keep my butt warm. Literally. Still haven't figured that out yet...

Another thing I did is rather than search high and low for a pair of leg warmers that would fit my calf, I learned to knit specifically so I could make myself a pair of leg warmers, and I'm glad I did cause they are so warm I don't have to wear a pair of tights under my jeans. I've gotten a lot of use out of them. I liked knitting/crocheting so much I decided to make a hat, a scarf, and mittens to go with the leg warmers. I'll probably finish the scarf by next winter. LOL

As for getting around when it's icy out; the people here do a good job of keeping the sidewalks clear when it snows, but even so, I just walk slower than I usually do and use an umberalla for extra support if I need it. And when the temperature dips below freezing I just don't go out unless I have to.


----------



## olwen (Jan 4, 2010)

steely said:


> I had to laugh at this! LOL
> 
> I don't get cold very often, even in the cold weather. Hot chocolate usually does the trick for me.



You must have super heating powers. How can I get me some of that? LOL


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 4, 2010)

olwen said:


> You must have super heating powers. How can I get me some of that? LOL



i want some too! lucky thing! my fat just seems to catch and hold the cold til i'm freezing to death. i have to take a long hot shower or hot bath to keep my teeth from chattering.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm not a coat fan either so I wear layers with a fleece vest over the top except when it's really cold. Inside I usually have wool slipper socks on.

I have some Nordic walking poles (they look like ski poles but they're for exercise walking) and this year I got these tips to add on the ends for a little extra stability when it ices.


----------



## steely (Jan 5, 2010)

olwen said:


> You must have super heating powers. How can I get me some of that? LOL



I was born with them. Strangely enough, all of my sisters and I rarely get cold. We are super heated, our Grandmother was the same way. It's great in the winter but when summer rolls around it is misery. Talk about your hot mess.


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 5, 2010)

Partly, I get used to being a little cold, but my trick is layering sweater/ jacket/ heavy coat. I think I should only need the heavy coat itself today. We're supposed to have a balmy high temp of almost 20 degrees by 3 this afternoon. Hot tea, coffee and chocolate are very useful.

I will never be comfortable walking on ice. I tell people I've become a champion "duck-walker" just to keep upright. It's not fashionable, but I always make sure I have a good pair of winter boots, with actual traction soles. None of this business with the smooth soles and spike heels for me


----------



## NancyGirl74 (Jan 5, 2010)

BBW Betty said:


> I will never be comfortable walking on ice. I tell people I've become a champion "duck-walker" just to keep upright. It's not fashionable, but I always make sure I have a good pair of winter boots, with actual traction soles. None of this business with the smooth soles and spike heels for me



Fellow duck-walker here. I'm also a wall, car, bush, tree, mailbox-gripper. If I can hold on to it while walking on ice I will. Car alarms and respecting tree branches be damned.


----------



## rainyday (Jan 5, 2010)

BBW Betty said:


> I will never be comfortable walking on ice. I tell people I've become a champion "duck-walker" just to keep upright. It's not fashionable, but I always make sure I have a good pair of winter boots, with actual traction soles. None of this business with the smooth soles and spike heels for me



Some other Dim women have recommended Yaktrax. (Here and here.) I bought some for a relative who said they were fantastic at gripping on ice.


----------



## Miss Vickie (Jan 5, 2010)

Oh man. I feel for you guys. I live in a cold weather climate but we're used to it here. We have all kinds of things to keep us warm, like heated garages and remote starts for our vehicles. 

My advice? Be sure to dress in layers, stay dry, and take off your coat when you're inside. Oh and don't forget gloves and a hat; you lose a lot of heat through your head and you'll feel warmer if your hands are warm. I have several pairs of cheap-oh knitted gloves that I buy every year and have them in the pocket of every coat, a couple pairs in my car, and a pair by the door. That way I'm never without at least one pair, and when it's very cold they layer up nicely.

I hope you guys get warmer weather soon!


----------



## Green Eyed Fairy (Jan 5, 2010)

It has gotten down to 15 degrees some nights.....if you DON'T factor in windchill on top of that. (We haven't had that kind of cold around here in a while).
I keep seeing people wearing shorts.....and slip on shoes with no socks. No kidding........for weeks now. They wear these get ups with coats......:blink:


----------



## superodalisque (Jan 5, 2010)

Green Eyed Fairy said:


> It has gotten down to 15 degrees some nights.....if you DON'T factor in windchill on top of that. (We haven't had that kind of cold around here in a while).
> I keep seeing people wearing shorts.....and slip on shoes with no socks. No kidding........for weeks now. They wear these get ups with coats......:blink:



i don't think i'll be trying that hehe


----------



## BBW Betty (Jan 5, 2010)

rainyday said:


> Some other Dim women have recommended Yaktrax. (Here and here.) I bought some for a relative who said they were fantastic at gripping on ice.



LOL!! The company I work for sells these. In fact, I wrote up a cover letter to send to our Canadian customers with an email promotion.  I've come so close to buying myself a pair, but haven't done it yet:blush:


----------

